# Bank Chargers not charging



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Ok, still not positive where the problem lies but last night showed up to fish a tourney at East Fork and quickly found that the trolling motor ( 24 vt system) and the fish finders were not working, Hmmmm must be a bad battery or fuses? so fuses all checked out ok and since both batteries are on my two bank charger and it showed all fully charged, what could the problem be?? well I was able to figure out that the first of the two batteries was dead beyond dead so I was able to swap another battery in its place and got through the tourney ok. Now I am about to see if the battery will charge on its own but if it does then Ill need to troubleshoot the bank charger??? My question is how do I do that? Im sure all connections were clean and good as its all worked out fine for the last year or so. 

Thanks for any advice, Salmonid


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Measure the voltage on each bank while disconnected from the batteries.
If there is nothing check the inline fuses. If still nothing the charger might be bad.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

oarfish said:


> Measure the voltage on each bank while disconnected from the batteries.
> If there is nothing check the inline fuses. If still nothing the charger might be bad.


X2. I had one do that last year and one of the banks was dead.


----------

